# Turkish Delight



## baking fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anyone have a plain sugar-free turkish delight recipe? The sugary ones are way too sweet for me but all the recipes I've found online for this have loads of sugar added. When I've gotten it before the person at the counter says there's no sugar added. It was in log form & he cut a chunk off & that's the sort of thing I'm looking to make at home. & if it's something else which I don't think it is, what is it called?


----------

